# Ideas for some full range horns.....I need them



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Chuyler's thread about full range horns gave me some ideas that I might want to put into action. He seemed VERY impressed by the little Fostex drivers that he installed in the basic horn horn enclosure flat pack.

I've had my HSU Research HB-1 book shelf system for over a year and I really like it; it would be hard to do better for the money. But I'd like to build something completely SQ oriented. Something that will be strictly used for stereo music listening purposes and wont be used for movies. My goals are to get the best SQ possible without getting in over my head.

You guys know I don't know dick about crossover design so the idea of going full range is quite appealing to me. Depending on what drivers I use it might actually save me some money too since I'll only be buying a pair of drivers instead of 2 or 3 pairs for normal tower speakers.


So here I am, knowing nothing about full range drivers or horns, trying to pick a driver and a well suited horn enclosure. I spent the majority of the day looking at crap and I've come across a few things that have piqued my interest.

*Drivers Currently Being Considered*
CSSFR125SR
Fostex FE126E
Fostex FE108E Sigma
and only because cone area is a thought on my mind...
Fostex FE168E Sigma

Also, I noticed that the drivers that are for sale on the planet 10hifi site are "enabled" or some ****. Apparently they do something to them to make them better but it's not really clear what they do or how much it changes the sound.


The final product will be coupled with a pair of subwoofers so low end extension wont be a problem. In fact, the subwoofers will be directly below the horns much like this design. Imagine that instead of an MTM design you have a horn enclosure with a single full range driver on top. I realize this will need to be heavy and decoupled from the sub and I plan to do so.









(Long first post....I know....we're almost done)

So what drivers should I be seriously considering? The "enabled" drivers from planet 10hifi are like 240 a pair. That's why I threw in the sigma series Fostex drivers into the mix of my selection. The CCS driver looks to do very well on the top end and it's a sexy little thing priced right in the middle of the pack. 

Do you think my idea for the setup is even doable?


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

I could see you were logged into DIYAUDIO the same time I was. Seriously, that is where you should ask these questions - the expertise is there. There is also:

FullRangeDriver.com


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

86mr2 said:


> I could see you were logged into DIYAUDIO the same time I was. Seriously, that is where you should ask these questions - the expertise is there. There is also:
> 
> FullRangeDriver.com


Yeah, I just almost don't feel comfortable there. I pretty much just signed up to be able to look at the pictures and plans posted there. :laugh:

I should ask some questions there before I get in on anything....you're right.


----------



## M1A1 (Oct 4, 2008)

DIYAudio is a good place to start asking.. but yeah its a little overwhelming.

As far as EnABL'ing goes, the best link I've found to explain the modification so far is here. The graphs at the bottom of the page are a nice quick intro to what the EnABL process will actually do. I could try to summarize the mod and probably butcher it, but it appears to disrupt reflections from the driver's surfaces, as well as the surfaces of the speaker box itself. This reduces or eliminates the delayed sound wave and so the music is much clearer or less muddied. /Slaughter

You can actually do the EnABL mod by yourself for a fraction of the cost; all you need is a caligraphy pen, some paint, and a few other minor items. Search the DIYAudio trading sections for EnABL, I believe there is someone selling kits for $30. Should be enough paint/glue/whatever to do a bunch of drivers and surfaces.

And that's about where my knowledge ends. I'm taking a way more laid back route to home audio and am starting with building some BiB's. I'll actually be using some Dayton RS100's since the speaker ends up being only 5.5" by 7" by 43" or so. Odd shape, yeah, but that's how the BiB's work. Oh and total cost for a pair of RS100 BiB's should be under $100 since I can use dimensional lumber for the speaker box. Probably go with a nice hardwood...


Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a good one to try lol
Fostex FW800N 31.5" Super Woofer from Madisound


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^lol, only $2,412.90 if I buy 10! I'd better jump on that!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

M1A1 said:


> DIYAudio is a good place to start asking.. but yeah its a little overwhelming.
> 
> As far as EnABL'ing goes, the best link I've found to explain the modification so far is here. The graphs at the bottom of the page are a nice quick intro to what the EnABL process will actually do. I could try to summarize the mod and probably butcher it, but it appears to disrupt reflections from the driver's surfaces, as well as the surfaces of the speaker box itself. This reduces or eliminates the delayed sound wave and so the music is much clearer or less muddied. /Slaughter
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I'll do some digging over there on DIYaudio and see what I find. If I can do the enable process myself that would save me a ton. Plus, I could buy the better sigma series drivers and then eNable them. I bet those would sound amazing.


----------



## angelop (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.billfitzmaurice.com/
His plans for full range and bass cabs are awesome. I was wondering if you you could adapt them on a small scale using those little Tang Band full range drivers. THere is even plans for a horn loaded auto sub using an $30 8". 

THe Fostex stuff is more for the tube crowd with single-ended low power amps.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I say try the 168 sigmas in a BIB or a BVR... then do a full write up with pics


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I actually decided on the Fostex 126eN from Planet HiFi. Everyone who has reviewed them said that they are light years ahead of the driver they are based on. I've got a good design for a horn and I'll be cutting wood tomorrow. I don't have a camera right now but I'll figure something out I'm sure. I'll be taking my time but being a recent college graduate with no current job means I have a LOT of time so things will progress quickly I'm sure.


----------

